
Hands-on: getting work done with Google's new Aura interface for Chrome OS - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/reviews/2012/04/hands-on-getting-work-done-with-googles-new-aura-interface-for-chrome-os.ars
======
diminish
Google; if only you could make the chromeos something we hackers might play
with on our desks. Or make it a cloud desktop.. Currently too much dependence
for a couple of models from Samsung, Acer etc seems the hard way.

